# Exceptional Skills Permit with 12 months reporting



## pmanExpat (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I have an Exceptional skills permit with a condition "To admitted in terms of section 19(4) critical skills to secure employment within twelve months of entry and report to DG,DEPT.HOME AFFAIRS"

There is not expiry date mentioned on permit . The enter on or before date is 2019-10-xx . No. of entries : Multiple.

When i entered South Africa in November-2014 , they added entry stamp on permit . With date 06-11-2014 and 05-11-2015. It a round stamp , it doesnt says valid until.The entry date (06-11-2014) is stamped and (05-11-2015) is hand written. 

I secured employment and reported it to email id permitcompliance at dha.gov.za .I never got a formal letter in response till date. But email acknowledgement first line says "Dear Client

We acknowledge receipt of your documentation and a formal letter will be issued in due course. However, this auto e-mail response may be used as confirmation of submission."

I need to travel end on January 2016. I want to know

1) If my permit is still valid and i wont face issues at immigration at airport
2) On my return at airport entry will they stamp a new date saying "Valid until 2019-10-XX" based on reporting i did to email id permitcompliance dha.gov.za

Quick response will be really appreciated


----------



## s.gardas (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi pmanExpat,

You have been issued a critical skills visa valid for 12 months from the day of entry. That is the reason, at immigration in SA, they stamped in the entry date and the expiry date. 

Your visa was valid only until 5th Nov 2015. You should have applied for a Visa renewal at VFS 60 calendar days before your visa expiry date with all the necessary documentation. Check the VFS website to get the details of this.

You are here currently with an expired visa for above 2 months. Be very careful to travel back. Your stay will be considered as an overstay and as per the current regulations you will be declared undesired. Just google about overstay in SA you will find out the details.

But obviously this will happen only when you have to leave back. You will have to find someone who can sort this out you being within the country. I have no idea who and how can this be sorted.

Sorry for that. Wish you all the best.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

pmanExpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to travel end on January 2016. I want to know
> 
> ...


Dear pman,

The immigration officer at the airport when you landed has made a mistake by hand writing your expiry date as 2015. This is a problem. It will entail going back to the airport and getting the DHA at the airport to correct the error. 
At this point in time the handwritten stamp outweighs the visa issued in your passport. 

What airport did you arrive at?


----------



## pmanExpat (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Legalman

Thanks a ton for your response .I arrived at Cape Town International airport.

What is the process to reach out to DHA officials at airport ? 

I went to airport last week but a guy at helpdesk reception said that I need a boarding pass to reach to DHA official at airport.I have a ticket booked for end of month.Will they allow me based on ticket to reach officials now ?

If they don't allow me to reach to officials now , will they hear me out on the day of travel for correction OR will it be too late to leave it for travel date ? 

Thanks
pmanExpat


----------



## s.gardas (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi pmanExpat,

Are you sorted. Did you travel back to India? Did you have any problems?

Regards,
S


----------

